# Kali's Journal



## kaliman91 (Oct 3, 2003)

I like this board looks pretty good so i though i would go ahead and paste my journal to this site too and see if i can get some feed back.
This is my last workout this week. I will will post stats and goals later i guess but i wanted to get this in now. Pretty weak attempt with deads but its been awhile.
Any sugestions are welcome.

Back Traps 

Deads (Yeah i know finally) .
135 8 reps
225 5 reps
315 6 reps
315 6 reps

Lat Pulls
110 10 reps 
180 10 reps 
180 9 reps 
180 9 reps

Hammer Strength High Row first time doing high rows 
180 10 reps 
180 10 reps 
180 8 reps 

Shrugs 
110 10 reps 
110 11 reps 
110 8 reps 

Rear Delt (Pec Deck) 
90 10 reps 
90 8 reps 
90 8 reps



Man i knew i was gonna pay bigtime doing deads.  . I only did 4 sets but since i havent done them in a few weeks i am friggin dead right now. It has really set in the last 15 minutes or so.But i do have to admit it was one of my better back workouts in awhile.I guess i will keep deads in my routine again for awhile.


----------



## kaliman91 (Oct 3, 2003)

Here was Thur workout...


Shoulder/Tri's 

Db Presses 
25's 10 reps 
75's 14 reps 
75's 12 reps
75's 9 reps 


Laterals 
40's 10 reps 
40's 8 reps 
40's 7 reps 

CGBP 
205 8 reps 
225 8 reps 
225 7 reps 

Skulls 
75 6 reps 
115 8 reps + 5 CGBP
115 5 reps + 5 CGBP
115 5 reps + 4 CGBP 

Pressdowns 
200 12 reps 
200 9 reps 
200 8 reps


AGain nuttin special a few extra reps here and there but with the extra form was sacraficed a bit to get the last rep.I think i need to up my cardio more i need a few more bf% less but its been gettin cold here in the morning and these old bones are having trouble gettin movin when its cool like this. It would be nice to drop just a few more lbs before i start my Fall clean bulk!


----------



## kaliman91 (Oct 3, 2003)

Legs
Squats 
135 10 reps 
225 17 reps 
225 15 reps 
225 12 reps 
315 6 reps 

Hack squats 
230 7 reps 
250 5 reps 
250 5 reps 

Legs curls 
95 10 reps 
105 10 reps 
105 10 reps 
105 8 reps

Standing calf raises 
210 15 reps 
495 17 reps 
495 14 reps 
495 11 reps 
495 10 reps 

Warn out plain and simple.


----------



## kaliman91 (Oct 3, 2003)

Db flat 
45's 10 reps 
75's 5 reps 
120's 7 reps 
120's 6 reps 
120's 5 reps 

Incline db's 
100's 8 reps 
100's 5 reps 

Crossovers 
200 8 reps 
180 8 reps 

Bi's 
Db curls 
25's 8 reps 
55's 8 reps 
50's 6 reps 
50's 6 reps 

Hammer Curls 
45's 8 reps 
50's 7 reps


----------



## kaliman91 (Oct 3, 2003)

Well i have some time so....

Long story short i am working off an injury that brought me all the way to 295 from 210. I am currently 231 after cuttin since May i started the cut at 255 or so. I wanted to get down to 225 but i have 2 more weeks till i start a ph cycle. SO i have a chance 
I am 30 years old guess 18-20 bf now. The avatar is me at 250 and around 25-26 bf.I will post some newer pics right before i start my cycle.
Now if i can get some helpful critizim that would be great.You kinda got a idea of my split my total cal right now are real low i am sittin on 2400-2800 each day.I know i know! 
Its taken a toll on me but it is working. I am losing some muscle mass but i am really droppin some bf so i gotts keep it up.My strength and mass has really dropped off but i am willing to lose it for bf loss.


----------



## kaliman91 (Oct 6, 2003)

Db flat 
45's 10 reps 
75's 5 reps 
100's 13 reps 
100's 10 reps 
100's 10 reps 

Incline db's 
90's 11 reps 
90's   8 reps 

Crossovers 
180  10 reps 
180  10 reps 

Bi's 
Db curls 
25's 8 reps 
55's 8 reps 
55's 6 reps 
55's 6 reps 

Hammer Curls 
50's 8 reps 
50's 7 reps 

I went add tried a lighter, higher rep chest routine and liked it alot. First time in a while doing a different rep scheme...Nice change of pace!
I think i will continue this untill i start my ph cycle i hope that will be starting on the 20th of OCT.


----------



## kaliman91 (Oct 8, 2003)

Legs 
Squats 
135 10 reps 
225 19 reps :? 
225 13 reps 
225 13 reps 
315 7 reps 

Hack squats 
230 6 reps 
250 5 reps 
250 4 reps 

Legs curls 
95 10 reps 
105 10 reps 
105 10 reps 
105 8 reps 

Standing calf raises 
210 15 reps 
495 17 reps 
495 14 reps 
495 11 reps 
495 10 reps 


Thank good i had the pins set cause on the 20th rep i failed on....I almost passedout i just dropped straight down if not for the pins i would have been mushed  
I almost had 20 dammit dammit dammit. :x


----------



## kaliman91 (Oct 9, 2003)

Shoulder/Tri's 

Db Presses 
25's 10 reps 
75's 15 reps 
75's 12 reps 
75's 8 reps 


Laterals 
35's 12 reps 
35's 10 reps 
35's 10 reps 

CGBP 
205 10 reps 
205 9 reps 
205 8 reps

Skulls
95 12 reps
95 9 reps
95 7 reps

Pressdowns 
200 13 reps 
200 9 reps 
200 7 reps 

Higher reps are really kickin my booty for real. I am liking them though much different then what i am used too.
The weights arent very impressive i know but i dont have much endurence either so i think these will be going up daily.


----------



## kaliman91 (Oct 10, 2003)

Back Traps 

Deads 
135 8 reps 
225 5 reps 
315 7 reps 
315 6 reps 

Lat Pulls 
110 10 reps 
170 14 reps 
170 12 reps 
170 11 reps 

Hammer Strength High Row 
180 12 reps 
180 11 reps 
180 10 reps 

Shrugs 
110 13 reps 
110 11 reps 
110 9 reps 

Rear Delt 
90 13 reps 
90 10 reps 
90 9 reps


----------



## kaliman91 (Oct 13, 2003)

Db flat 
45's 10 reps 
75's 5 reps 
100's 14 reps 
100's 10 reps 
100's 8 reps 

Incline db's 
90's 10 reps 
90's 8 reps 

Crossovers 
180 11 reps 
180 10 reps 

Bi's 
Db curls 
25's 8 reps 
45's 11 reps 
45's 9 reps 
45's 9 reps 

Hammer Curls 
50's 8 reps 
40's 9 reps 

Very good workout today lotsa energy....SC sent me a couple Ephedra packets and i took one.Really made my workout intense been 5-6 months since i tried a any ECA. I think i may need to start them again soon...

Well i got tickets to the MNF game tonight Rams Falcons.....We are gonna stomp Dem Dirt Birds.


----------

